# What to do with leftover stuffing?



## honeybee

What to do with leftover stuffing? Aside from making more gravy to eat with stuffing? Any creative ways to use this stuffing? There's no turkey left. Any recipes for already made stuffing with nothing else of the holiday dinner to go with it?


----------



## bege

You have three choices.  Change recipes, make less or feed it to the pets.   Just kidding.  No, not really.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Can you not freeze it for future use?  If you dont want to do that, make a stuffed meatloaf....see the following thread...hope it helps
http://discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=4859&start=0e


----------



## choclatechef

Stuff it in some pork chops!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thats my favorite part of the meal so leftovers don't last long


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

This is full of carbs, but very tasty.  Take about two heaping tbs. stuffing, smashed somewhat flat, and spread Miracle Whip sandwich spread over two peices of whole wheat bread, followed by the leftover stuffing, heat in the microwave until just hot, and eat.  This sandwich is very good cold as well.  The flavors of Miracle Whip and a good sage bread dressing go so great together.  This sandwich is a "must have" item for me on the day after Thanksgiving.  Of course, if you have any deli turkey slices, or chicken slices, they would add to the experience, as you are out of the good turkey meat.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs

stuffing casserole- use chicken breasts over the stuffing.
or leftover pie-
turkey, potatoes, gravy, peas or corn, sstuffing, and cheese, layered (potatoes on top), and baked at 350 25-30 minutes.


----------



## Charlotte

Stradas are wonderful!


Use 4 to 5 cups of stuffing, 

spread evenly at bottom of a 9x13 glass lasagne dish,

layer cut up veggies of your choice or a small bag of frozen mixed veggies,

beat 2 cups half and half (or milk) with 6 eggs,

shred 3 cups of sharp cheese - cheddar and parmesan and/or asiago

At this point place the assembled dish in fridge or cold place for at least 2 hours or overnight.

The stuffing can be replaced by any combination of day old breads, crusts, pitas, bagels, you name it! as long as it's all cubed...

You can even choose to include 2 cups of cubed turkey if you have some leftovers. 

The veggies can be any of them, you can use broccoli/mushrooms or onion/celery/garlic and sweet peppers.

You can season with any combination of herbs and spices.

Set in refrigerator for eight hours or overnight covered. Take out of referigerator at least 15 minutes before baking time, uncover and let stand at room temperature. 

Bake uncovered at 300 degrees for one hour and a half. (or quick bake for 45 minutes at 350 degrees)

It's always good!!

Jocelyne


----------



## norgeskog

Mix with some nuts, apples and stuff acorn squash; or add ham or bacon and stuff same.


----------



## MJ

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Stuff it in some pork chops!!!!


 Thats what I would do. I love stuffed pork chops!


----------



## norgeskog

I like the other recipes more than my idea, the pork chops sound marvelous, as does the strata.  Thanks for the idea.  We will still be in SAlem on Sunday AM for the strata would be a good idea for breakfast.


----------



## luvs

oh, yeah! stuffed pork chops!


----------



## SierraCook

Here is a recipe that uses stuffing.    

*Chicken Elegante*

2 cups stuffing 
1 jar 12 oz. Heinz Homestyle chicken gravy 
1 jar (2.5 oz.) mushrooms, drained
2 tablespoons white wine
4 skinned and boned chicken breasts
1 1/3 cup chopped frozen broccoli, thawed


Mix gravy, mushrooms, and wine; set aside.  Lightly brown chicken in 2 tablespoons of butter in skillet.  Place chicken in 13” x 9” pan sprayed with cooking spray.  Top each breast with stuffing, broccoli, and gravy mixture in that order.  Cover and bake at 350˚ for at least 45 minutes.  Serves:  4


----------



## Psiguyy

Make meatloaf.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

If my aunt made it, you could use it to repair holes in the wall.  :x


----------



## middie

ds i'm wondering if your aunt is my b/f's
mom lol


----------



## ronjohn55

What leftover stuffing???    

John


----------



## norgeskog

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> If my aunt made it, you could use it to repair holes in the wall.  :x



or when the holes are repaird, it could be turned into hockey pucks.


----------



## Claire

I vote with the stuffed pork chops because it will be a different flavor from the poultry you might be tired of.  You can also stuff a flank steak.  Just pound it a bit, then roll it around the stuffing, then brown on top of the stove and pop into the oven until the beef is where you like it.  Deglaze the pan with red wine, vermouth, sherry, madiera or port.  Lots of mushrooms.  

I always make tons because my husband loves it (I make a very simple sage/bread stuffing).  It's been, what, not even 48 hours since Thanksgiving dinner?  I think he's had a bowl, or yes (talk about carbs) stuffing sandwiches for all but one meal (I insisted last night) since then!!!   But I agree, it freezes VERY well, and heats up in the microwave best (doesn't dry out).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Oh Claire;  How could I have forgotten about a stuffing filled beef Roulade.  That is one of my all time favorite meals, with some great beef gravy to put over the top.  Absolute Yum!

Thanks for reminidng me.  I just might have to make one.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LEFSElover

I'd take a flank steak.  Pound it really good.
Wash and dry and season both sides with salt and pepper.
To the leftover stuffing, I'd add 3 chopped hard boiled eggs and maybe a handful of raisins, with an herb of your choice like dill weed or thyme.
Mix well, place in middle section of beef and roll away.
Fasten with strings so it won't come undone.  Place in oven proof container and put in 1/2 c of white wine and 1/2 c h2o.
Bake in 350° for 45 minutes.  Let rest 10 minutes before slicing.  Slice on the diagonal and serve with a rich gravy you've now gotten from the roasting process.


----------



## Bangbang

Just heat it up and shove in mouth.


----------



## Dove

*DS.
Please say that the Aunt you refer to is on another side of the family...
G. Dove*


----------



## Michael in FtW

If you're stuffin'ed out - just freeze it. Like choclatechef said - it's great for stuffing pork chops .... a beef Roulade is always a hit, you can stuff chicken breasts, or add some additional different seasonings (like Old Bay, Zatarain's or Rex) and stuff fish fillets.


----------



## wasabi woman

here's a Racheal Ray idea that I enjoyed this year - 

warm stuffing, put a ice cream scoop of the stuffing in a bowl,
and pour turkey soup over the top. Serve.

It was good!


----------



## debthecook

Take a scoop and pack in a greased muffin tin, bake 350F 8 minutes to make a STUFFING MUFFIN
. Eat with soup.
This may work better with stuffing that has not been cooked yet.

I would love to see more STUFFING MUFFIN recipes.


----------



## WayneT

*MJ,

How about an  MJ Turkey Stuffing Burger? With a dollop of cranberry sauce.*


----------



## MJ

That sounds great WayneT!


----------



## Sue Lau

Shape the stuffing into balls then dip them in beaten egg and roll them in breadcrumbs. Then fry the croquettes until they are golden. Really fattening, but good. I think it would go nice with a honey mustard dipping sauce.


----------



## samj530

*Stuffing cakes!*

Make stuffing cakes! Take the stuffing, add a couple beaten eggs as a binder, add leftover chopped up turkey/ham/crab/veggies/etc., roll in balls, flatten balls, roll in panko (or reg) breadcrumbs, then pan fry. Serve with ranch dip or mayo. Delicioso!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

What is dis ting you call Leftoverstuffing?


----------



## janetto

Racheal Ray has a great idea~ take squares of filo dough. In the middles of each one place a little turkey/ham/meatless and add some dressing and some cranberry sauce. Cook as per instructions for filo. Actually, one could use all sorts of leftovers with this, not just holiday foods.


----------



## janetto

Dis ting called leftover stuffing is what you have all over the bedroom after a pillow fight! LOL!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

janetto said:


> Dis ting called leftover stuffing is what you have all over the bedroom after a pillow fight! LOL!









Oh!!!


----------



## janetto

*You mean................... PILL-OH!!!*

Hey, where did ja get them cute-pie pill-oh fighters?


----------



## Chile Chef

Wolf it down, Or By corn husks, and stuff the husks and make tamales. 

Or make the pastry cream puffs and fill the cream puff with the stuffing instead of the cream sauce.


----------



## ChefJune

luvs said:


> oh, yeah! stuffed pork chops!


 
_Always_ a great idea! 

You could also make a savory bread pudding with the addition of milk and eggs. Then you could serve that with any number of proteins.


----------



## msmofet

turkey and stuffin' sammies or stuffin' and gravy in a bowl.


----------



## tinchef

I usually have a little leftover and stuff mushrooms with it, then bake (covered) till the mushrooms are tender. The meatloaf idea sounds good. I bet it would be great in meatballs too. I wonder if you could make a pancake type batter... mix the stuffing in, and have a new kind of pancake with interesting seasoning and texture?


----------



## Pattycat

Was looking around for an easy appetizer recipe and found this - sounds good and most important, Easy!

2 c. stuffing
1 egg
chopped fine leftover veggies (optional)
shredded cheese of your choice (optional
Mix all together

Roll into bite size balls, place on greased cookie sheet, bake at 350 for 8-10 minutes.


----------



## CWS4322

I have only made these with uncooked stuffing, but I don't see why you couldn't make Spinach Balls (freeze them for Christmas or New Year's Eve).

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1950,158163-242192,00.html


----------



## Ryancooks

I love the stuffing casserole idea. Here's another good one:

Mix  in a little egg, form cakes, bread them, and pan fry to make crispy  stuffing cakes. Top them with a little cranberry sauce and presto!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What is "leftover stuffing" never heard of it!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What is "leftover stuffing" never heard of it!


----------



## Mommyaws

*Stuff something.*

Stuffed meatloaf is a great idea! Just take your favorite recipe, flatten it into a rectangle, and place the stuffing on top, roll it up like a jelly roll and bake.  yum! Stuffed portabella mushrooms sounds good too.


----------



## Zhizara

I love the idea of using in meatloaf as the filler.  I saved my last serving of stuffing and put it in the freezer for my next meatloaf.  I think I'll just break it up and mix it with the meat.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:
			
		

> I love the idea of using in meatloaf as the filler.  I saved my last serving of stuffing and put it in the freezer for my next meatloaf.  I think I'll just break it up and mix it with the meat.



That makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> That makes a lot of sense!



I think I'll make it tomorrow.  I just love the idea of a stuffing flavored meatloaf!  I'll just add some poultry seasoning to the meat.  *taking out hamburger to thaw*


----------

